# Recommended Compound set-up for possible training for Competition



## RicardoSanti (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello am new to recurve but am considering shifting to compound training for indoor competition. Am on the smallish side with a 26" draw and I suspect since I pull 32# on recurve I would need a 50# compound? Or would you suggest higher? Am open to getting a nice used compound as well since I plan to upgrade sometime. Or does the recurve maxim hold where they say I should get the best riser I can afford. 

I understand recurve is about the process of execution over aiming as opposed to compound which is precision and aiming so it take it a good sight is a must? 

What would you suggest for someone starting out looking to get into the possibility of competition in a club level and hopefully advance from there.

Also they mentioned there are limitations like amount of FPS needed etc? What are the specs of a competitive compound bow. Ideal weight and poundage etc. Assuming I will do indoor first and maybe outdoor at some point. Are there outdoor events? Thanks


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

My DL is about the same as yours. I find that bows in the 37" to 39" ATA range seem to work better than any of the shorter bows that are currently popular for hunting. These bows will give you a better string angle than shorter or longer bows. Longer is probably not a problem, but don't go much shorter.

50#'s is a good indoor draw weight. There is nothing wrong with speed and power, but they aren't as important for indoor shooting. To get good at indoor, you need a lot of practice. The lower draw weight is easier on your shoulders. Reo Wilde is currently one of the top 2 or 3 best indoor archers in the world. Just a few years ago, he was shooting a bow at about 38#. So don't be afraid to turn down the DW. You only need enough speed to clear the ceiling and stick in the target. 

Don't focus too much on aiming. It's only one step in the shot sequence. No more important than any other step, but no less important either. All the same things are important with compounds as with recurves. Establish a good shot sequence and ingrain it until you can't do it any other way.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## RicardoSanti (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Allen. Sorry for being a noob but what is ATA range? 



aread said:


> My DL is about the same as yours. I find that bows in the 37" to 39" ATA range seem to work better than any of the shorter bows that are currently popular for hunting. These bows will give you a better string angle than shorter or longer bows. Longer is probably not a problem, but don't go much shorter.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

RicardoSanti said:


> Thanks Allen. Sorry for being a noob but what is ATA range?


The axles are where the cams pivot, ATA is the axle to axle measurement. 

TAO


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

RicardoSanti said:


> Thanks Allen. Sorry for being a noob but what is ATA range?


Please don't appologize in the Coaches Corner for not knowing something.  

We were all there at one time or the other.

Allen


----------



## RicardoSanti (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the help. The ATA advice helped too. It made me study what it was more and noticed that top competitors seems to be heading that way and based on your explanation, Allen, it makes sense. I mean like if it is good for the pros there is a reason.


----------

